# Achtuning | Volkswagen CC Thread



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Achtuning "Shop Life" thread! This thread is intended to show off some of our daily routine as well as document the many specials and new products available at Achtuning! For those that do not know us, "welcome!" We hope to get the chance to meet you in person someday. Achtuning is owned by Hartmann Wheels and we specialize in Audi, BMW, and VW performance upgrades, supplying nationwide distributors and retail customers like you with quality parts by APR, AWE Tuning, BBS, H&R, KW, StopTech, Neuspeed, and of course Hartmann Wheels. We are located in Redmond, Washington just south of the Willows Golf Course and very close to the Microsoft Campus. If you plan to stop by for a visit, we are open between 9am and 6pm Monday through Friday. Have a question you want us to address here on the forum? Any future plans or modifications you want to discuss with Achtuning? Post up! We welcome everyone's participation.



The image above and links below will direct you to the Achtuning website where you can start browsing our online store.

*Hartmann Wheel options:*

                



Also see:
*Engine upgrades and accessories*
*Drivetrain & chassis upgrades*
*Exhaust upgrades*
*Suspension upgrades*
*Brake upgrades*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann HTTRS-256:
* matte-machined/anthracite
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool stuff, sir. Any chance Hartmann wheels will do Lugano reps in he future?  :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann G5:
* gloss silver
* 19x8 +45
* 235/35-19 Falken FK452s


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19s
* 3mm spacers up front


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Epence said:


> Cool stuff, sir. Any chance Hartmann wheels will do Lugano reps in he future?  :thumbup:


It's always a possibility, but realistically I'm not sure we will... It looks too similar to our HCC-305 wheel.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> It's always a possibility, but realistically I'm not sure we will... It looks too similar to our HCC-305 wheel.


no wayyyyy


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

What are the odds of a 20" Interlago Rep?..... Probably just wishful thinking


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Please!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Ugh, what is it with those things? Maybe it's just the part of me that hated when my scissors got stuck in that position when I was in Kindergarten... :laugh:

It's been considered, but difficult to say if that will happen. 



washanobotit said:


> What are the odds of a 20" Interlago Rep?..... Probably just wishful thinking


Actually better than you think. We'd like to see how well our 19s do before we go there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a shot by Mike Gilbert of Kris Deering's CC before he sold it... 










Equipped with KONI coil-overs, 19x8.5 +38 Hartmann HTTRS-256 Wheels wrapped in 235/35-19 rubber, APR chipped with Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 intake, and Billy Boat 3" down-pipe.


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

Where can I find a set of those LED turn signals on the first set of pics? Those are looking really nice! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

VegasCC said:


> Where can I find a set of those LED turn signals on the first set of pics? Those are looking really nice! Thanks!


edit: they are no longer available from the source we used.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

i noticed all these pics are of the driver side only. do you offer wheels that will fit the passenger side also? if not, any idea where i could go?

also, i think it is the coolest thing that you can click the wheel pic and it takes you directly to the wheel info...it's the small things that amuse me..

carry on, and keep up the great work mr. dion...


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Us2bA4dr said:


> i noticed all these pics are of the driver side only. do you offer wheels that will fit the passenger side also? if not, any idea where i could go?
> QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Only the HTTRS in the anthracite finish wheels will fit the passenger side. :thumbup:

... You're such a dork, Eddie. :laugh:


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

On the QS-10 what suspension set up are u running and how much bigger would a 245/30 look


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cvillarraga said:


> On the QS-10 what suspension set up are u running and how much bigger would a 245/30 look


With what's pictured, KONI coils spun all the way down. The offset and ride height would not allow you enough room to run a 245 without rubbing... Unless you run negative camber. That said if it's a moderate drop a 245 would be perfect and on an FK452, the sidewall would pretty much be straight up-and-down.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

10CC said:


> Please!


Hideous :facepalm:


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

Epence said:


> no wayyyyy


1- That's my car 

2- these are NOT reps, my car came with these wheels from the dealer
as its the 2011 CC VR6 4Motion


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected]!NG said:


> APR's preliminary testing results of the 2.0 TSI Stage 3+ kits are showing an incredible 415 whp on 93-octane! More testing and developing in progress though so stay tuned!!
> 
> 
> _(click to view larger image)_


So amazing...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> With what's pictured, KONI coils spun all the way down. The offset and ride height would not allow you enough room to run a 245 without rubbing... Unless you run negative camber. That said if it's a moderate drop a 245 would be perfect and on an FK452, the sidewall would pretty much be straight up-and-down.


Do you know if you could run a 245/35/20 on those with a moderate drop like the H&R's springs? Just trying to get a lil more tire on them. A stright up&down sidewall would be perfect for my taste. I know you are currently running a 235/30/20 because of your ride height. Since I know you have run on 19s and 20s, which size do you prefer over the other and why? I'm practically sold on the look of the 20's but I would hate to compromise too much on the ride comfort.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Do you know if you could run a 245/35/20 on those with a moderate drop like the H&R's springs?


Sure can! This guy is. 

I'm sold on the 20s but would easily go back to a 19" depending on the styling. The ride is noticeably more comfortable in a 19", but the look of the 20" and the fact our roads out here allow me to run them without worry of bending keeps me running them. Couldn't say the same for North Easterners and the road conditions out there, but that varies depending on what area you're in. If you don't care about slowing traffic down behind you (for those pot holes, rail road tracks, or bridge expansion joints), and you like the look of 20s then by all means, go for it! Otherwise, a 19" diameter would be far less drama for you to put up with.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

H&R's Trak+ wheel spacers are now featured in the ACHTUNING online catalog with ACTUAL pictures representing each Audi, Porsche, and VW spacer H&R has to offer, and WE STOCK THEM!! Click the link below to begin shopping for your H&R wheel spacers!!

http://shop.achtuning.com/search.aspx?find=spacer&manufacturer=28

Oh, and if you need help determining what size spacers to run, click here: http://trakplus.com/measure


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

Dion, do you all offer a military discount?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We do. With most of the items currently on sale for the Holidays though, there isn't much more we can do better than what's already listed in our online catalog. You're welcome to send us an email directly with your shopping list and we'll see what can be done. :thumbup:


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

Awesome, thanks Dion! I wasn't thinking of buying anything just yet so I understand. I am looking to pick things up after the new year but will keep you all in mind!

-Kenny


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you in advance for the opportunity. Meanwhile, don't hesitate to contact me if I can help answer any questions. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We hope everyone had a great Holiday weekend! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

‎ACHTUNING is now stocking StopTech's new STR 600 and STR 660 brake fluid, high performance DOT4 fluids engineered to optimize brake system performance at high operating temperatures, and compatible with modern ABS and other vehicle dynamic control systems. 

 
*StopTech STR-600 Synthetic Brake Fluid (500ml): $16.99*


Typical Dry Boiling Point 594 Degrees F (312 Degrees C)
Typical Wet Boiling Point 404 Degrees F (206 Degrees C).
Minimum Wet Boiling Point 383 Degrees F (195 Degrees C).
Conforms to and exceeds U.S. FMVSS 116 (§ 571.116)




*StopTech STR-660 Synthetic Brake Fluid (500ml): $27.99*


Typical Dry Boiling Point 622 Degrees F (328 Degrees C)
Typical Wet Boiling Point 404 Degrees F (206 Degrees C).
Minimum Wet Boiling Point 383 Degrees F (195 Degrees C).
Conforms to and exceeds U.S. FMVSS 116 (§ 571.116)


Click either image above to be directed to the online catalog for instant ordering and check out the details. :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just wanted to thank Dion @ Achtuning for getting me out of a bind Friday. 

I was installing my new wheels and I realized the spacers I had didn't fit the new shoes. 
I needed H&R 15mm spacers desperately... ECS was out of stock, so I gave a call to Achtuning. 

Dion answered my calls and every question I threw at him. Being he has a CC, he made it easy to know for sure what to go with. I ordered them Friday afternoon, and and they made it from Washington to NYC on Monday at 9am. 
Magic? 

That being said, I threw them on tonight and they are the perfect and flush look I was going for. 
So dion, thanks for your help. Achtuning is a class act company. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Outstanding! Glad that all worked out the way you needed. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Just put myself on the list for the HTT-256-MA:Ms! Smooth, painless, and answered every question I had about the process. Would definitely work with Achtuning again!

/now some of those people better vanish off of that list
//or else!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:


Are these the wheels you're going with, Dion???

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No sir. Already tried those on.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-CC-Thread&p=73539121&viewfull=1#post73539121

... Damn, makes me wanna try 'em on again though. :laugh:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> No sir. Already tried those on.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-CC-Thread&p=73539121&viewfull=1#post73539121
> 
> ... Damn, makes me wanna try 'em on again though. :laugh:


Hands off! :laugh:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HTTRS-256:
> * matte-machined/anthracite
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19 Falken FK452s


Yep..... love these guys!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

X2......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

*jedi mind trick*

_They do not exist.
You cannot order them.
You do not want them._


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Last Friday we received two Hartmann Wheel containers, the first of several still long over-due to replenish our inventory. Many of you who are on a back-order list will be called soon (if you haven't already) to confirm your wheel order. We thank you all for your continued patience. Please do not hesitate to contact us directly to check on your back-orders or visit our Hartmann Wheel website to check stock levels of the wheel you ordered. 

We've added a few NEW wheels to the Hartmann Wheel line-up, and we are excited to share them with you! Introducing the Hartmann HRS6-204 wheel in a matte-anthracite finish:










Hartmann HRS6-204-MA
* 20x9 +40: $345 ea.

The matte-anthracite finish is first available in a 5x112, 20x9 with a 40mm offset - a perfect fit for several of the recent models in the Audi & VW line-up. We hope to some day offer both an 18" and 19" alternative.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Dion,

Where can I get my grubby little hands on a Defi boost gage. Also, what all do I need to run it? A buddy of mine ordered his and said that he also bought some kind of transmitter that mounts in the engine bay. That way, all that is needed is a wire run through the firewall to the gauge. What do you know about this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry, gauge solutions are not available at Achtuning and I couldn't say who offers the Defi brand. I might suggest you hit up New South Performance perhaps as they specialize in gauge solutions specifically for VW and Audi. Not sure they'd be able to get you the Defi brand specifically but they should have everything else you need if Defi doesn't include a complete kit. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sent a PM....


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Dion -

Any updates on the Hartman HTTRS-256-MA:M shipment that was around this time?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

How about these wheels??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> Any updates on the Hartman HTTRS-256-MA:M shipment that was around this time?


Didn't see them come in on the first two containers but a 3rd container is expected around the 25th. Manifest shows they're on there but we never _truly_ know until we open the container. Hoping for the best!!

_(We have 3 more containers in-bound after, but with no exact ETA yet.)_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We've added yet another new finish to a popular wheel, the Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M - a gloss-anthracite/machined finish! 

edit: now discontinued.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Love the finish!!! 

TM


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

X2....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Waaay better looking than the matte finish, IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

In 30+ years, this is the first time Hartmann Wheels has their own center cap! :laugh:










Achtuning is proud to offer a free set of Hartmann Wheel caps with every Hartmann Wheel order. Hartmann Wheels are still compatible with select OE wheel caps for those looking for a "factory look." :thumbup:


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you sell TPMS with the wheels? I don't want to have to transfer over the ones that are currently on my 18" interlagos if I buy a new set of wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

For your '09, I do happen to stock some TPMS units that I can include with your wheel purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Woot! Was wondering what to do for centercaps when it comes time to purchase, problem solved. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

So remember that test-fit I did with these? 










Hartmann HRS6-204-MA 
* matte-anthracite 
* 20x9 +40 
* 245/30-20 Falken FK-452s 

I have this exact set ready to ship _(without TPMS) _ at a discounted price of $2035, a 10% savings! Wheels and tires are BRAND NEW, only installed for these pictures. _(The car was rolled back 10-yards to snap the images.)_ *edit: SOLD!*

If interested, please call to order: 425-895-0000.


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

> at a discounted price of $2035, a 10% savings! Wheels and tires are BRAND NEW, only installed for these pictures. _(The car was rolled back 10-yards to snap the images._


_

Is that a 1% discount per yard?
Wish I had the $$ to get these. Just got a set of Carlssons on mine, paid exactly what you are asking.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

blaah said:


> Is that a 1% discount per yard?


:laugh:

And please show me these Carlssons!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

You guys have some of the greatest hold music ever.

Just ordered my 256-GA:Ms, thanks to the Vortex members who supplied photos of the MA:M and GA:M, and thanks to Achtuning for excellent customer service and patience dealing with me!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

It was my pleasure, they r looking great, lots of turning heads when driving, just i wish that 19' in general where more lighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> You guys have some of the greatest hold music ever.


We get that a lot. :laugh: 



GeoVDub said:


> Just ordered my 256-GA:Ms, thanks to the Vortex members who supplied photos of the MA:M and GA:M, and thanks to Achtuning for excellent customer service and patience dealing with me!


Thank you very much for the order! Don't forget to post up pics once they're installed.  :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We get that a lot. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the order! Don't forget to post up pics once they're installed.  :thumbup:


Totally forgot to ask Skyler to toss a White Achtuning License Plate Holder into that order! If it hasn't been billed/processed yet, is there any chance you guys could add it?

http://shop.achtuning.com/achtuning-plate-frame-for-vw.aspx

If not, I'll just make another order for one, gotta 'rep the Achtuning!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

If they can't include it in the wheel packaging I'll make sure to get one out the door right after it, on us. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> If they can't include it in the wheel packaging I'll make sure to get one out the door right after it, on us. :thumbup:



:thumbup:

Thanks Dion! :beer:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

CC U L8TR said:


> Hideous :facepalm:


:wave:


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And please show me these Carlssons!


Here is a test fitment, just waiting to get her lowered.:thumbup:









Sorry for the crappy cell photo.
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I dig it! That drop will do it much justice. :thumbup:


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I dig it! That drop will do it much justice. :thumbup:


Thanks! I will have it closer to the ground very soon. I have a bad case of Acrophobia...and its driving me crazy!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ATTENTION: VW _(and some Audi)_ 2.0T owners!!



We are offering FREE installation of IN-STOCK APR 2.0T K04 (S3/Edition30) turbo kits with purchase. For those of you not local to us or prefer to tackle installation yourself, we'll throw in a FREE Hartmann 3" 2.0T down-pipe instead. Give us a call (425-895-0000) to make arrangements for install or pick-up!

This turbo kit fits the following applications:
* VW (Mk5) GTI/Jetta/GLI/JSW 2.0T
* VW (Mk6) GTI/GLI 2.0T
* VW Passat (B6) 2.0T
* VW CC 2.0T
* VW Tiguan 2.0T
* Audi A3 2.0T
* Audi TT 2.0T

_* edit: this offer has expired_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So for $2,384.....that's with the tune & everything installed?

If so, awesome deal :thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I sent a note regarding the LED DRL lights to you guys, but I haven't heard anything back....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

When and to who specifically? Any inquiries about the LED DRLs should be going to Achtuning Korea directly - [email protected]


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> When and to who specifically? Any inquiries about the LED DRLs should be going to Achtuning Korea directly - [email protected]


Yep that's the e-mail address I used... I sent an initial e-mail over to Jae on May 22nd and got a response, but then i sent a follow-up for more information on Jun 1st, and haven't heard anything back since then.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

This has been brought to Jae's attention. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thinking about a StopTech big brake kit? Perhaps this is just the incentive you need to take the plunge... 

 

Purchase a StopTech BBK and we'll throw in StopTech's SportStop (OE-sized rotors/Street Performance brake pads) rear parts for FREE!! _(shipping is free in the lower 48 States, too!)_ Place an online order by clicking the image above and simply request "free rear SportStop" in the notes section during check-out or give us a ring - 425.895.0000


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 for Hartmann Wheels and the folks at Achtuning! I keep getting compliments on the wheels! :thumbup::laugh: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

Dion, can I get the Euromesh 3 in a staggered set (19x8.5 ,19x 9.5)?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We don't have staggered fitments in the VW/Audi Hartmann Wheel line.


----------



## hconn71 (Sep 18, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We've added yet another new finish to a popular wheel, the Hartmann HTT-256-GA:M - a gloss-anthracite/machined finish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a set of these for a 2013 cc, can u give me a price on these wheels and your 235/35 19 tires with tpms mounted and balanced. I'm assuming there are no rubbing issues with this setup. Note: I have h&r sport springs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

hconn71 said:


> I'm looking for a set of these for a 2013 cc, can u give me a price on these wheels and your 235/35 19 tires with tpms mounted and balanced. I'm assuming there are no rubbing issues with this setup. Note: I have h&r sport springs.




Wheels are $285 each.
Falken FK452s in a 235/35-19 are $157 ea.
Mounting & Balancing is free whether you select the Falkens we stock or send us a Tire Rack order with your preference of tire.
TPMS units for the '13 model is not available here, so we recommend you send us a set from Tire Rack as we've seen some of the better prices for those available there.
No fitment issues.
We're about 2-3 weeks out currently before having these wheels ready to ship.


For a specific quote with any of the above mentioned options, please contact us via email. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]ACHTUN!NG said:


> Wheels are $285 each.
> Falken FK452s in a 235/35-19 are $157 ea.
> Mounting & Balancing is free whether you select the Falkens we stock or send us a Tire Rack order with your preference of tire.
> TPMS units for the '13 model is not available here, so we recommend you send us a set from Tire Rack as we've seen some of the better prices for those available there.
> ...



Hi, Dion......
Do you have any 245-35-19 tires in stock?

I think I may prefer this size to compensate for the speedometer error inherent to our CC's.

Thanks!

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> Do you have any 245-35-19 tires in stock?


In the same Falken FK452s, $180 ea. currently.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

:thumbup: for the guys at Achtuning!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup: for the guys at Achtuning!


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that we've got our 3 container wheel delivery all sorted and our back-orders contacted _(if you're reading this and haven't heard from us about a back-order please contact us immediately!)_ we now have our inventory replenished, for the most part. We've also brought in a few new sizes and specs in existing wheels which we are excited to announce! 

First up is the Hartmann HRS6-204-MA. 



This new matte-anthracite finish has been a hit for us this last year and the 20" version sold out quickly. We're working on getting the 20x9 +40 size back in stock but meanwhile we have a new 18x8 +32 and 19x8.5 +38 to offer. Click the image above to be directed to our website for more details or to place an online order.

Our motorsport favorite has been the Hartmann Euromesh 4.

 

The highly requested gloss-anthracite finish is now available in a +45 offset in addition to the +32 for the 18x8 size. Click the image above to be directed to our website for more details or to place an online order.

Check out our complete line-up of Hartmann Wheels in the online store at Achtuning.com!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Yet another popular style, we're now offering this gloss-anthracite/machined finish in a new 47mm offset for the 19x8.5 size and an all new 18x8 +32. Click the image above to be directed to our website for more details or to place an online order.


Just was looking at those last week, searching for an 18"....nice to see an 18" finally :thumbup:

Only issue....the price


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just was looking at those last week, searching for an 18"....nice to see an 18" finally :thumbup:
> 
> Only issue....the price


Doooo it. Totally worth it. Tis the season.... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Only issue....the price


As compared to...?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

too bad You guys at opposite side of the continent. Would like to stop by and test fit some options to go well with my urano gray.
hard to make decision.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

There's always PhotoShop.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann HCC-305:
> * gloss silver
> * 19x8.5 +38
> * 235/35-19 Falken FK452s


I like these wheels. I want the 19's


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

i think he has more


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

by any chance possible to get HTT-256 in Black?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Stero1D said:


> by any chance possible to get HTT-256 in Black?


 Very unlikely. An all-black finish is rarely requested, at least not enough for us to consider adding the new finish to our line-up.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Very unlikely. An all-black finish is rarely requested, at least not enough for us to consider adding the new finish to our line-up.


 I see... I finally got an idea of the wheels for my car..... and you just destroyed it:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh: 

eace:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

yummy :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Indeed. Can't believe I haven't done mine yet. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

If you haven't already, sign in and follow us on Instagram @Achtuning! Here's the link to our Instagram online profile: http://instagram.com/achtuning/ And don't forget to tag us using #Achtuning when taking pics of your Achtun'd ride!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stephen027 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll have to swing by the shop sometime and check stuff out, Just picked up a CC. Both gilbert and my roommate swear by you guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We look forward to your visit! :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Dion, any news on that custom LED tail light project?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Dion, any news on that custom LED tail light project?


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Wait, what? :sly:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Wait, what? :sly:


C'mon man spill the beans.
You know you want to, it helps with sales!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... Except I have no clue what you're talking about. :laugh: 

When did I mention LED tails?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

It's product promotion friday huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Reminder:* When you buy a StopTech Big Brake Kit from Achtuning, we send you a FREE set of matching (OE-sized) rear rotors, pads, and stainless-steel braided brake lines! We'll even ship you these brake parts for free if your order is being delivered to any of the "lower 48" States!! Simply click on the image above to be directed to our website for an online order or call us at 425-895-0000.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It was in May of 2008 when we first asked Audi and VW enthusiasts what they thought about a possible new style we were considering adding to the Hartmann Wheel line-up. The unique style seemed to be a hit but priorities meant we had to put the idea on hold. Similar styles and new brands have since popped up with a good portion of the automotive industry embracing the once popular mesh style from the early 80s. When our German partners were recently asked to produce a higher quality, TUV approved version we jumped at the opportunity to add the retro-styled, German-quality wheel to the Hartmann line-up. While we might be a bit late to the game, we are proud to announce the latest addition to the Hartmann family – the HLP-410-GS:M!



















In similar Hartmann fashion, the low-pressure heat treated cast wheel is painted a high-gloss silver then diamond-cut machined on the face. A clear-coat completes the process for a durable, lasting finish! Current sizes are 19×8.5 with either a 38 or 45mm offset – available to fit most of the Audi and Volkswagen models and they weigh 27 lbs. You’ll be able to find these in the online store shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We send the first set of Hartmann HLP-410 wheels to our friends RPI Equipped, STOCKING distributors of Hartmann Wheels in Canada. Their Volkswagen (Mk6) GTI looks AMAZING!!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome. PM me some prices and ship dates on the 19x8.5 et38.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Hartmann HLP-410 wheel spec options are:
* 19x8.5 +45
* 19x8.5 +38

They weigh 27.7 lbs.

Price is $310 ea. and they are in stock, ready to ship. :thumbup: 

_(as I type this, they haven't been added to our online store yet so call 425-895-0000 in the meantime to order.)_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Be sure to check out H&R's newest product for the VW CC! 

 

H&R Street Performance SS coilovers are now available with polished stainless steel shock tubes. These new coilovers are shock damping adjustable, allowing personalized tuning of the shock setting to suit driving needs for high performance or comfort. Height adjustability is made possible by fully threaded shock bodies and easy to adjust spring seats / locking rings. H&R ride development engineers have precisely plotted the perfect shock damping curves of each application for optimized handling and superb ride comfort. To ensure the best quality available H&R has partnered with world-renowned shock absorber specialist KONI to manufacture the shocks. 

These kits are IN STOCK, ready to ship! Click the image or link above to be directed to the Achtuning Online Store to learn more about this new product and shop online.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

If you’ve been following our Facebook or Instagram feed, you might have caught wind that Achtuning is moving. Achtuning has purchased the building across the street from its current location! The new location quadruples us in size and gives us the room to expand and grow so we can offer more products and services for our European car enthusiasts. We’re still in the process of moving into the new building so until the formal announcement and address change is made, you still want to come to the current location you know as Achtuning. Meanwhile, we’re still shipping out your orders, installing your performance upgrades, and performing general maintenance services so don’t hesitate to contact us!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats Dion!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Xin selected StopTech's 328x25mm (1-piece rotor) ST-41 Big Brake Kit for his VW GTI, a great way to improve on the stock brake components without breaking the bank. The kits are available for front axle applications and include StopTech 1-piece Sport Rotors, StopTech ST-41 powder-coated four-piston calipers with the patented stiffening bridge, StopTech Street Performance brake pads for extended high performance street driving as well as occasional track use, StopTech braided stainless steel brake lines, plus all necessary brackets and hardware to complete the job.

StopTech One-Piece Big Brake Kits for 2006-2012 VW GTI – Part Number 82.893.5N00.XX

The stiff 2-piece, fully-forged calipers have designated piston sizes specific to this application and provide a firmer, more responsive brake pedal that provides better brake pedal modulation. The larger 328x25mm directionally-vaned 1-piece StopTech Sport Rotors, available in slotted or drilled finishes, provide greater heat capacity and reduced brake fade. Also assisting in fade resistance and higher performance are the StopTech Street Performance Pads which have a high maximum operating temperature and high bite for responsive brakes that can be driven hard. The included StopTech braided stainless steel brake lines reduce system compliance and help provide a firmer pedal with a more immediate and better modulated response to inputs. Available and in stock today at Achtuning, these “entry level” StopTech big brake kits expand our offerings in the high performance aftermarket brake segment, covering not only the Mk5 and Mk6 VW GTI, but also certain EOS, Jetta, Beetle, and Audi A3 applications.










The weight difference between the StopTech ST-41 BBK compared to the GTI's stock components is also worth noting:

















If you are interested in one of these kits for your VW do not hesitate to contact us and schedule an install!


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Any new Hartmann designs coming out? I was hoping someone does an RS4 Avant or RS6 Avant replica.

Only one I have I have seen is a 18" on ECS.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

kilo6_one said:


> Any new Hartmann designs coming out?


We are looking at some new designs but probably won't see any go into production until later this year.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, Dion.......

Any new pics of your awesome White CC?
Haven't seen any lately! Are you still on 19's?

Thanks,

TM


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Can I get rear brakes to match? How about Blue or Silver? What is the 2013 CC stock rotor size? How many piston are these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Rear (OEM-sized, 282mm) matching rotors are available, yes. (We list them in our online catalog.) Standard color options for the ST41 kits are the same as the other BBK options StopTech offers: red, black, and silver. Other custom colors are available at an additional cost - contact us directly for a quote. :thumbup:



TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Dion.......
> 
> Any new pics of your awesome White CC?
> Haven't seen any lately! Are you still on 19's?
> ...


Yessir, still runnin' the 19" Hartmann Euromesh 3s. I updated my CC thread not too long ago with my latest pic... Be sure to click on the pic for a :coolstorybro:


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Dion, with the LED DRLs, did you have to do any VAG COM programming? also are these available through you guys?


Karl


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

kilo6_one said:


> Dion, with the LED DRLs, did you have to do any VAG COM programming? also are these available through you guys?
> Karl


Not an Achtuning product. I have links in my "build" thread that provide you the details you need and I will send you a PM to follow up. I do not want our Achtuning thread cluttered with product information not related to our store. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Brake. Upgrade*

Dion

Taked to you about my cc on friday please review the options we talked about and what you would recommend

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Jaywaterski said:


> Dion
> 
> Taked to you about my cc on friday please review the options we talked about and what you would recommend
> 
> ...


I'm going to stick with the currently available "blem" Trophy kit as my recommendation for you, Jay. Quite a bit more than the ST41 kit you initially called about but by far the best bang-for-buck upgrade considering what all comes with it. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Dion, go hop on a plane and make your next wheel shipment arrive sooner!  :wave: :laugh:

Hope things are going well over at Achtuning!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

what kind of 5mm spacers optins do you guys have? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

There are two 5mm spacers from H&R that are compatible with our CCs.

H&R p/n 1055571
H&R p/n 10255571

The only difference between the two is over-all diameter. While the larger of the two would match the diameter of our hubs best, either will work. :thumbup:



GeoVDub said:


> Dion, go hop on a plane and make your next wheel shipment arrive sooner!  :wave: :laugh:


Man, if I knew that would speed things up... :laugh: 

Doing well, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Man, if I knew that would speed things up... :laugh:
> 
> Doing well, thanks! :thumbup:


:thumbup: With some luck my rims will be fixed tomorrow via straightening, if not...you'll be hearing from me for a replacement order! I admittedly looked around, and I couldn't find any other wheel I enjoyed as much as the Hartmann TT RS rep eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup: With some luck my rims will be fixed tomorrow via straightening, if not...you'll be hearing from me for a replacement order! I admittedly looked around, and I couldn't find any other wheel I enjoyed as much as the Hartmann TT RS rep eace:


Thank you for the feedback. Reach out to us at your convenience and put yourself on a call list - we'll let you know as soon as they're back in stock. We offer "crash replacement" discounts so you're not paying full list price when you have to buy a replacement so it might be worth picking one up anyway. Meanwhile, hope the repair works out. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Reach out to us at your convenience and put yourself on a call list - we'll let you know as soon as they're back in stock. We offer "crash replacement" discounts so you're not paying full list price when you have to buy a replacement so it might be worth picking one up anyway. Meanwhile, hope the repair works out. :thumbup:


:thumbup:

Thanks for the info!

They were able to fix two of the three, I'm heading back over tomorrow to see what shape it's in, should end up calling you folks either tomorrow or Monday. The guy who came to do the repairs was asking me about the wheels, couldn't believe the price or the quality - made sure to tout Hartmann! eace:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Rather than make a new thread...

I'm a (soon to be) returning customer, and I've continually been impressed by Achtuning/Hartmann. They've been quick to communicate, willing to answer questions, and easy to 'wait list' with. If you're ever on the fence about buying products from a company on this forum, Achtuning is a solid choice.

In the almighty words of Ebay:

"A+++ seller was quick, informative, and friendly. Would buy from again..."


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for the feedback!  :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

:wave: Thanks again Dion for your assistance (and patience) in resolving my recent wheel situation. You guys make these purchases easy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Any time! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Pick up a set of RAD wheel locks at Achtuning! We've got quite a few specs for our most popular applications available including different lengths for those of you running wheel spacers. Click the image above to be directed to our website and place an online order or call 425-895-0000. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone interested in a set of Hartmann G5 wheels powder-coated satin black?
• 19x8 et35 
• 5x112 
• $1000 for a set of 6! *(edit: SOLD!!)*

Call 425-895-0000 to order. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Anyone interested in a set of Hartmann G5 wheels powder-coated satin black?
> • 19x8 et35
> • 5x112
> • $1000 for a set of 6!
> ...


Set of 6...what a deal!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Achtuning is excited to announce the arrival of two NEW additions to the Hartmann Wheel line-up! 

*HRS7-163-MA:M* (matte-anthracite/machined) 



The Hartmann HRS7-163-MA:M is currently available in the following specs:

* 19×8.5 +25, $310 ea.
* 19×8.5 +38, $310 ea. <--- CC fitment. :thumbup:

*HRS6-091-MA:M* (matte-anthracite/machined) 



The Hartmann HRS6-091-MA:M is currently available in the following specs:

* 19×8.5 +25, $310 ea.
* 19×8.5 +38, $310 ea. <--- CC fitment. :thumbup:
* 20×9 +29, $370 ea.
* 20×9 +40, $370 ea. <--- CC fitment. :thumbup:

As with all high quality Hartmann Wheels, factory Audi center caps and factory wheel bolts are compatible. These are IN STOCK, ready to ship! Place an online order by visiting our online store or call 425-895-0000.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Bundle up with an ACHTUNING pull-over hoodie this Winter, only $39.95 shipped! (Avail. sizes: Youth L, Mens S-XXL)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Re-flashing Carlos' APR K04'd CC with their latest "v3.1" high-output file after installing the APR Valve Spring system. Should really scoot now! The car sits on 20" Hartmann HRS6-204-GS (gloss silver) wheels via H&R Street Performance coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally got a chance to test-fit one of the newest Hartmann Wheel options, the 19" Hartmann HRS7-163-MA:M.



















Still need to get some snaps of the new HRS6-091. Am actually looking forward to that test-fit. Meanwhile, what do you think?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Finally got a chance to test-fit one of the newest Hartmann Wheel options, the 19" Hartmann HRS7-163-MA:M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been SEVERELY tempted to get those. Had a potentially damaged wheel scare that I spoke with someone about, was all lined up and ready to go before the reports came back 'all clear'.

Side note: Happy Achtuning return customer, every time I call to chat about an order, or have a question, they're friendly and willing to assist. A++, will continue to use again.

/most recent was replacement hub centric rings!
//high quality stuff compared to the two other replacement sets from other vendors!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> ...before the reports came back 'all clear'.


Good news!

And thank you for the kind words!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Tried on some Fuchs inspired 19x8.5 +48 (5x130) Hartmann HPO-310 wheels with 25mm front/15mm rear adapters and they fit perfectly. _(with my ride height and slightly pulled/rolled front fenders)_



















Anyone interested in a package deal? _(Wheels list at $400 ea. Adapters are $142/pair. We'll work something out.  )_ 

Contact me directly for details. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Finally got a chance to test-fit one of the newest Hartmann Wheel options, the 19" Hartmann HRS7-163-MA:M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dion, what are you lowered on?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty sure it's still H&R Ultralows.

Dion the Fuchs look AMAZING. Too bad I'm not in the market or I'd scoop that setup up in a heartbeat. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, pleasantly surprised with how good the Fuchs style looked and how well they fit! And yes, still on H&R "ultralow" coilovers. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are some nice wheels, wondering what CC was the first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

<--- 08/09/11


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> <--- 08/09/11


Bahaha.

Might be calling in the next few weeks about another replacement set of the TTRS, still diagnosing issues with the dealership (6+ mo yaaaaaaay :banghead: - and my local car wash royally farked up the inside of both left wheels with their 'protected rollers'  ) might also pop on the newer Audi reps you had on just a little bit up thread.

As always, all the best to the Achtuning team!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are still having issues! 



GeoVDub said:


> Might be calling in the next few weeks about another replacement set of the TTRS


... We'll be here when you're ready. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Milltek and AWE are the best systems for 4 cylinders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Achtuning is now STOCKING the all new RSe10 light weight wheels from NEUSPEED. The RSe10 features a clean and simple spoke profile yet carries enough detail around the lug hole area to separate itself from other split 5-spoke wheels out there in the market.










Each RSe10 is spec-ed specifically for the assigned vehicle, which translates to complete direct bolt-on fitment utilizing factory lug bolts, center caps, as well as tire pressure monitoring sensors (if applicable) – No spacers!! Weighing just a mere 23.5 lbs, The RSe10 wheels will enhance your driving experience cosmetically as well as performance by reducing the rotational mass or un-sprung weight. The following sizes/finishes are in stock, ready to ship!

* Finish: Machine Silver & Satin Gun Metal
* Size: 18×8.5, 18×9.0, 19×8.5, and 19×9.0
* Offset (E.T.): +45mm
* PCD (Bolt Pattern): 5-112
* Center Bore: 66.56mm / 57.1mm (with hub ring)
* Weight: 23 lbs.

RSe wheels are OEM TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) compatible.

Every RSe wheel comes with ‘RS’ center caps. However, one can choose to utilize early style OEM Audi or VW center caps as well as mounting lug bolts, which are not included with the wheel.

Audi cap part #: 4B0 601 170
VW cap part #: 3B7 601 171

NEUSPEED RSe10 wheels are 10% off at Achtuning! Contact a member of the Achtuning sales team to order yours today! 425-895-0000 | [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Achtuning is announcing new low prices on AWE Tuning exhaust systems starting Monday, February 8th. We will be lowering our prices and offering an additional 8% off those lower prices with FREE SHIPPING anywhere in the “Lower 48!” No tax for our out-of-state customers!! And even better, Achtuning is stocking the most popular applications so your order ships as soon as you “check out” online. Contact the Achtuning sales team with any questions, and thanks in advance for your order!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Introducing the HTT-256-MA:M and HRS6-204-MA from Hartmann Wheels in a NEW size/offset: 18x8 +47











Perfect for Audi A3, (Mk2) TT, and VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/CC fitment! 

HRS6-204-MA
* 18×8 +47
* $290 ea

HTT-256-MA:M
* 18×8 +47
* $290 ea

To order, visit our online store or contact our sales team with any questions. Email: [email protected] Phone: 425-895-0000


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

You're familiar with our StopTech Big Brake Kit deal, yes?










Buy your BBK at Achtuning and get a set of rear rotors to match the fronts, a set of performance pads for the stock rear calipers, and rear SS brake lines for _free_. Shipping within the Lower 48 included. Tell somebody!

http://bit.ly/AchtuningDoesStopTech


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We need more CCs in the HRS7-163-MA:M wheel gallery!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We need more CCs in the HRS7-163-MA:M wheel gallery!


Beautiful wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We need more CCs in the HRS7-163-MA:M wheel gallery!


I'm really liking these :thumbup: Send me a pair and I'll take some pictures :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------

